# Okemo or Mt. Snow???



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

I am calling out to the AZ crowd to help me decide between a trip to Mount Snow or Okemo. To start they are both about equal distance from me so that is not an issue. However I have been to Mount Snow once before but never been to Okemo (friends tell me it awesome). It looks as though I will be making the trip solo and I am leaning towards Okemo since I get a 1/2 off discount with my Ski Sundown Pass, although I do not know anything about Okemo and wanted to know if anyone could tell me which would be better and/or what spots to hit and what spots to avoid at Okemo. I am planning on making the trip either this Wed or Thurs, and enjoy all types of riding, so flats to steeps to parks I'll ride it all. Would be killer to maybe hook up with some local AZers @ Okemo for a few turns if anyone is down  ?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2012)

Mountain snow has awesome terrain park one whole hill if your into that,  north face has the best pitch of snow, okemo a little farther north they get a little more natural they have reputation of great snow making and grooming for families but since asc sold mt snow has  gotten some great snowmaking guns. And a company that cares,  i personally like mt snow a little bit more


----------



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Are the parks @Snow open? I know there is a small park @Okemo on Sapphire?  Also thanks for weighing in!


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 2, 2012)

I am a Mount Snow pass holder, but after skiing this weekend, I would check out the snow coverage at Okemo before making a decision.  For what they have been dealt, Mount Snow had some good skiing.  But the warm weather on Friday (which made for awesome spring skiing) and then the rain last night, followed by drop in temp this morning, affected the trail count and made for icy conditions today.  If Okemo had more snow to start, I would think their recovery would be stronger.

Based on you never having been to Okemo, your discounted cost, and your willingness to ski/ride anything, I would vote for Okemo (assuming they've got a decent amount of terrain open).


----------



## MommaBear (Jan 2, 2012)

planb420 said:


> Are the parks @Snow open? I know there is a small park @Okemo on Sapphire?  Also thanks for weighing in!



Yes, 3 trails had features open.  If parks is what you want, I change my vote to Mount Snow.   :-?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2012)

Dr jeff probably know more then me, i haven't been up to either hill yet, this sunday i sure i take. A ski bus up to southern vt after these cold temperatures both hills should get a lot more open


----------



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

Research shall be done on snow coverage then! Maybe I will be lucky enough to have someone chime in that's been recently ??? Thanks for all the input...AZ ROCKS


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2012)

i don't think you can go wrong with either.  i was at Snow last week, didn't hit the parks but they looked good from the chair.  i like Okemo a lot, i used to ski day trips there frequently, i actually prefer that ride over Snow, even tho Snow was 15 minutes shorter.  the 50% discount is pretty sweet 

not sure if Okemo's big parks are open yet but they do require a special (but free) pass to use them. take an online test to confirm you're not stupid and you can print it or pick it up(i think) http://www.okemo.com/parksandpipes/psp.aspx


----------



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> i don't think you can go wrong with either.  i was at Snow last week, didn't hit the parks but they looked good from the chair.  i like Okemo a lot, i used to ski day trips there frequently, i actually prefer that ride over Snow, even tho Snow was 15 minutes shorter.  the 50% discount is pretty sweet
> 
> not sure if Okemo's big parks are open yet but they do require a special (but free) pass to use them. take an online test to confirm you're not stupid and you can print it or pick it up(i think) http://www.okemo.com/parksandpipes/psp.aspx



That's HUGE knowing I have to take a test prior, thanks for that as it will totally save time! Better study up eh?


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 2, 2012)

Doesn't matter, both mountains are mediocre at best, use the discount.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 2, 2012)

1. Always check out Takeoffs and landings before using a feature.

2. Temperatures & conditions don’t change throughout the day/night, so there is no need to adjust the speed of your approach throughout a session.

3. Always be aware of other skiers and riders around you.

4. It is my responsibility to know how to be safe in the parks and on the slopes.

5. Huck yourself big without control at all times.

6. Going off the sides of takeoffs to rails and boxes is a good substitute for mini jumps.

7. When a Park Ranger is maintaining a feature you should*ski/ride as close to him as possible.

8. If I act recklessly, like a jerk, or swear while in the parks the patrollers and the Park Rangers can’t take my pass.

9. Don’t stop/sit/hangout on takeoffs or landings of features (rails, boxes, jumps)

10. Make a plan. Look before you leap. Easy style it. Respect gets respect. It’s the “Smart Style” to use in the terrain parks?


----------



## planb420 (Jan 2, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> 1. Always check out Takeoffs and landings before using a feature.
> 
> 2. Temperatures & conditions don’t change throughout the day/night, so there is no need to adjust the speed of your approach throughout a session.
> 
> ...



Hmmmmmm....some of those sound fishy


----------



## drjeff (Jan 2, 2012)

Come Thursday, Mount Snow should have some very good coverage! I'll be honest, this morning at Mount Snow after a few warm days and 4+ hours of moderate to heavy rain Sunday night followed by a freeze up it was a bit ugly and they rightly so had to close a few trails. The snowmaking system fired up about 10AM and if the forecast is correct it will be running non stop through atleast Saturday. They were targeting the trails that took the biggest hit from the warm temps and rain and if the pattern of upslope light snow arrives and sticks as forecasters are thinking they'll be into expansion mode shortly and by Wednesday it should be back to good conditions! If its parks you want, then no questions about it, you gotta goto Mount Snow! A mile long slopestyle park on Nitro, a mile plus of rails, boxes and other features on mineshaft to the gulch and some big snowmaking going on when I left this afternoon to both augment existing parks and get more open soon!


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 2, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Doesn't matter, both mountains are mediocre at best, use the discount.



Do people from Brooklyn even know how to ski?


----------



## ScottySkis (Jan 2, 2012)

This weekend will be great if the forecast holds true the whole northeast should have great conditions


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Do people from Brooklyn even know how to ski?


LOL

Betcha I've been skiing more years than your age.


----------



## xwhaler (Jan 3, 2012)

Skied Okemo with my wife and uncle the 1st and 2nd. Sunday was great, warm in the mid 40's, hero carving snow all over the mountain and no lift lines.
Sunday night it rained hard all night followed by a freeze. The mountain was in rough shape yesterday. Frozen groomed cord, ice, new england hard pack. We skied from 9 until about 12:45 with a stop for a beer and then called it quits. 
I knew it wasn;t going to be that good but had a $39 voucher to use for midweek turns so figured may as well get out and enjoy the fresh air.

Not sure what the parks were like but they do have the smaller park open on Sapphire. 
I'd consider Mt Snow if I were you although Okemo has the guns going all week so things will improve.


----------



## C-Rex (Jan 3, 2012)

I went to Mt. Snow yesterday.  It was very icy, which I expected.  I imagine it will get better throughout the week with all the good snowmaking temps coming up this week.

Carinthia had the best snow, IMO. and the parks are set up very nice.  There a nice jump line with some rails and boxes thrown in on Nitro.  They built a couple of hips this year, which I love.  

If you like parks, Mt.Snow is the place.  Otherwise, it's 6 of one half dozen of the other.


----------



## Black Phantom (Jan 3, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> Do people from Brooklyn even know how to ski?



I can think of a little fella from Brooklyn that says he can ski! 8)


----------



## oakapple (Jan 3, 2012)

Dr. Jeff, any idea when Sunbrook will open?


----------



## Newpylong (Jan 3, 2012)

On the passholder site they said Thanks Walt and Fallen Timbers are next up. Maybe by weekend?

Followed maybe by South Bowl and Ego.

I know I would like to see them work to get Exhibition open top to bottom, that always seems to be lowest priority. It looks nice to have snow under the lift, lol.


----------



## drjeff (Jan 3, 2012)

Newpylong said:


> On the passholder site they said Thanks Walt and Fallen Timbers are next up. Maybe by weekend?



Spreading out the crowds over more acres and also with Thanks Walt, getting a 2nd way to get to Carinthia from the top to take the pressure off of Long John



Newpylong said:


> Followed maybe by South Bowl and Ego.



Race Team obligations coming up soon



Newpylong said:


> I know I would like to see them work to get Exhibition open top to bottom, that always seems to be lowest priority. It looks nice to have snow under the lift, lol.



With the blow over from the Fan Guns on Lodge, it won't take too much to get middle Ex open soon (as long as mother nature cooperates).  And I wouldn't be suprised at all if in the future as trails roll out if it will be Ex from the Summit down to the top of Ego Alley and then over to Lodge and back to lower Ex for that route based on the icing of the bubbles last week when the upper ground gun section of Lodge was getting hammered with the guns.  That part of Lodge apparently now is just going to have snow made on it when the bubbles are parked in the barn


----------



## Glenn (Jan 3, 2012)

Big difference from yesterday to today....Snowdance was awesome.  

Rumor has it, they're shutting the guns down from 5-8 PM tonight. Green Mtn Power is worried about demand, so the mountain is going to cut power to most everything....but ikeep the snowmaking system chrged. Hopefully, they'll only be off line for three hours.  They had signs posted today that the retails shops were shutting at 4:30 so the lights could be off by 5.


----------



## Smellytele (Jan 3, 2012)

It is like asking do you like the taste of dog sh1t or cat sh1t? Does it really matter? They are both sh1t. Mostly joking and adds nothing to this thread...


----------



## 4aprice (Jan 3, 2012)

steamboat1 said:


> Doesn't matter, both mountains are mediocre at best, use the discount.



You almost owe me a new lap top steamboat.(R&C on the keyboard would not be good)  I like both mtns (heck I like any mountain covered by snow and lifts) but that made me laugh.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## steamboat1 (Jan 3, 2012)

4aprice said:


> You almost owe me a new lap top steamboat.(R&C on the keyboard would not be good)  I like both mtns (heck I like any mountain covered by snow and lifts) but that made me laugh.
> 
> Alex
> 
> Lake Hopatcong, NJ


LOL....gotta admit I was short & to the point.

I agree any day out on the mountain is a good day.


----------

